# FreeBSD 9.0 and Pentaho Kettle installation



## ck234 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,
     I am attempting to install Pentaho Kettle on FreeBSD 9.0.  I am new to FreeBSD and Pentaho and I think I am making an elementary mistake with the installation.  I have also posted the following to the Pentaho forum, but with no luck yet.  If anyone could point me in the right direction, I would be very grateful.

Is it possible to install Kettle on FreeBSD? I've searched the web and some people seem to think it is and some that it isn't

I downloaded Kettle 3.2 onto my FreeBSD 9.0 distro (with openjdk6 installed as JRE) and followed the installation instructions. When it came to running spoon with ./spoon.sh, I got the following errors.


```
find: ./libswt/freebsd/x86/: No such file or directory
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/widgets/MessageBox
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.widgets.MessageBox
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
```

Any ideas on how to fix this? I have set JAVA_HOME and the jre location environment variables. I have also attempted the installation with the most recent version of Kettle, and received the same error.

Thanks


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 26, 2012)

The error means that it cannot find that libswt folder in your current folder. You should see if it exists or not.


```
find . -name libswt
```


----------



## ck234 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

I ran this command, and you are right, libswt does not exist.  

My problem is that on other disros like Windows, ubuntu, osX, it would appear that pentaho kettle does not require any additional installations beyond the pentaho files and a JVM.

I can't work out what I need to do additionally in FreeBSD to install Pentaho Kettle.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 28, 2012)

libswt is the graphical library from IBM (mainly known from the use within Eclipse), and installing it from ports should suffice: x11-toolkits/swt.

As a curiosity, which database are you using?


----------



## ck234 (Nov 28, 2012)

fluca1978,
      Thank you for your reply.  The "Eclipse" error was throwing me a bit.  I installed the swt port, but sadly kept getting the same error.

From what I can see, the "spoon" part of the pentaho installation looks in the Pentaho sub-directory for the folder "libswt".  In this folder there are separate directories for linux, osx and solaris.  Unfortunately there is no "BSD" directory, which would explain why spoon can't find it.

Is there a simple way to tell spoon to use the linux directory, and would the linux files even work?

Thanks.


----------



## ck234 (Dec 1, 2012)

fluca1978 - my database is MySQL - your question helped me find a solution, thanks.

Update - I gave up on this as Kettle does not natively support BSD.  My solution was to install kettle on a machine running Linux Mint, and export the resulting files to the database on the BSD server.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## ljboiler (Dec 1, 2012)

I've gotten the Pentaho Kettle Spoon utility to run on FreeBSD 9-stable i386.   First I installed the x11-toolkits/swt-devel port, and then modified spoon.sh with attached patch.  When you run spoon.sh, you must start it from the directory where you installed the Kettle download (pdi-ce-4.3.0-stable.tar.gz is what I'm running).


----------

